
Use these meta tags for pretty Rich Previews - hardcoder
https://medium.com/@richardoosterhof/how-to-optimize-your-site-for-rich-previews-527ed13a6d69
======
hardcoder
We're a team of developers and build online tools for programmers. While
sharing our URL's in chat apps, we found out that often a text was shown
instead of the website preview image.

This article summarizes all the meta tags you need for a pretty website
preview and gives examples for each tag on how to implement

